# letters patent



## marina2010

Stie cineva sensul exact al expresiei "letters patent"? Contextul era urmatorul, referitor la dreptul de a folosi anumite insemne heraldice:
"According to the blazon specified in letters patent dated May 20, 1493, Columbus was to bear in the first and the second quarters the royal charges of Castile and Leon."
Multumesc anticipat!


----------



## Trisia

Bună, bine ai venit pe forum. 

Există o explicație pe Wikipedia, care pare să se potrivească:


> *Letters patent* (pl. letters patent; Latin: _litterae patentes_) are a type of legal instrument in the form of an open letter issued by a monarch or government, granting an office, right, monopoly, title, or status to a person or to some entity such as a corporation. The opposite of letters patent are _letters close_ (Latin: _litterae clausae_), which are personal in nature and sealed so that only the recipient can read their contents. Letters patent can be used for the creation of corporations or government offices, or for the granting of city status or a coats of arms.


Cât privește traducerea, nu știu sigur ce să spun... seamănă cu scrisoarea de acreditare, dar pare mai degrabă o învestitură sau chiar un pitac (varianta din urmă e veche de tot ).

Sper sincer să aibă alții idei mai bune, pentru că nu le am deloc cu limbajul juridic. 


_P.S. Aici folosim diacritice. Dacă nu ai tastatură românească, ai soluția aici: *apasă*._


----------



## marina2010

mulțumesc pentru raspunsul prompt!
Se potrivește. Trebuie sa iau o hotarâre care ar fi cel mai bun sens în contextul meu, care se referă la un act de acordare a unui titlu nobiliar și unui blazon în sec XV.
Încerc să folosesc diacriticele, să vad dacă va merge, având în vedere că eu lucrez pe Macintosh!


"pare mai degrabă o învestitură sau chiar un pitac"
Până la urmă am folosit termenul "învestitută", într-adevăr e cel mai apropiat. Mulțumesc again!


----------



## Trisia

Îmi pare bine. 

(Sper că nu am dat-o în bară rău de tot , dar în acest caz sigur se găsește cineva să "reclame" )


----------

